# This planted is no walk in the park is it :-)



## Frenchi (10 Sep 2014)

Hi ppl
I set off with this planted tank game quite a while ago now and if I'm honest without this forum it would have been a complete waste of time.. Thank by the way! 
It's a constant battle trying to keep one up to scratch, the problem is every time you try something different it takes so long to see if the changes are working!! 
Anyway my main tank is doing ok now but I still wonder if I'm doing things right, I'm dosing standard Ei and full co2 at the moment but my main plants in there are java ferns of different types... I noticed that some of them are getting algae on the leaves when I say algae it's very small amount really .. 
My question is should I be dosing full Ei or is there any other suggestions ? Should I be adding any other ingredient that my plants would benefit from.. I like them to be a bit more greener than what they are ?? 

As I said your help is much appreciated 

Mick.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (10 Sep 2014)

EI and micro's? That should cover all the needs (Liebig's law). How is your light?


----------



## Frenchi (10 Sep 2014)

My lighting is 2x 54 watt t5s 9000 k each .. Day bulbs I have them on from 12 noon to 20:30 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (10 Sep 2014)

Just to show you the micro sword plants smack in the middle just seem to algae up rather than spread they have been in there over a month now?? I have set some root tabs under there too? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (10 Sep 2014)

There might be a distribution/circulation problem, you have a lot of plantmass that can obstruct flow.


----------



## Frenchi (10 Sep 2014)

Edvet said:


> There might be a distribution/circulation problem, you have a lot of plantmass that can obstruct flow.



Yes there is but looking at my picture just in the centre gap to the right hand side I added a 650lph power head plus I have 2 other inlets from external filters one on a spray bar at the back pointing down which the co2 comes out of an the other sis from a duck bill from the far left pointing to the front of the tank but angles toward the middle .. If that makes sense ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (10 Sep 2014)

Wel, the plants say there is a problem, so i would start with adjusting the flow anyway.


----------



## Frenchi (10 Sep 2014)

Edvet said:


> Wel, the plants say there is a problem, so i would start with adjusting the flow anyway.


I've angled the power head more toward the surface and twisted the spraybar/co2 inlet downward from the top of the tank at the rear toward the middle of the tank.. Just hope the power head isn't pushing the co2 out to the surface ?? 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhu (27 Sep 2014)

Time to harvest for sure... The sides are doing so well cutting them back would help the other plants get a look in on the nutrients and co2 distribution.

Looks great though so I wouldn't be upset about your creation it looks lovely...


----------



## Frenchi (2 Oct 2014)

Bhu said:


> Time to harvest for sure... The sides are doing so well cutting them back would help the other plants get a look in on the nutrients and co2 distribution.
> 
> Looks great though so I wouldn't be upset about your creation it looks lovely...


Thanks for the suggestions and compliments.. I'm going to to a good trim on it as soon as possible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (20 Nov 2014)

Advent 
I trimmed back all the plant mass last week .. Re arranged the flow etc and I must say things are happening its growth rate has really sped up! 

Cheers


----------



## Bhu (20 Nov 2014)

Looks fantastic. Well done... Would be better with a shoal of harlequins or black tetras maybe... All swimming together...


----------



## Frenchi (20 Nov 2014)

Bhu said:


> Looks fantastic. Well done... Would be better with a shoal of harlequins or black tetras maybe... All swimming together...


Thank you... I need to rid the plattys they are breeding like crazy!!


----------



## Bhu (20 Nov 2014)

Is that all corys on the bottom is one of them a SAE?


----------



## Frenchi (20 Nov 2014)

There are cory's and 4 large SAE there is 2 SAE in the pic


----------



## Frenchi (19 Dec 2014)

Just an update on this tank and how it's doing since flow adjusted ect.. 
I'm still convinced it needs more flow but it does seem to be growing slowly 

What's your thoughts please 



Edit I did trim a lot back aswell to aid flow


----------



## Frenchi (3 Jan 2015)

Another update here since I added a powerhead things are really starting to grow  





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (21 Jan 2015)

Few alterations to the scape and added a jbl 1901 filter. Sit back and wait for the results now  






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (21 Jan 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sk3lly (21 Jan 2015)

Really looking very good Mick


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Jan 2015)

Hi Frenchi, Congratulations on a super Aquascape 
Looks like an Amano Scape


----------



## Martin in Holland (22 Jan 2015)

Very natural look to it, I like this style very much.


----------



## Frenchi (22 Jan 2015)

Thanks guys .. I will be happy when it all grows a little more dense on the wood .. 
Amano scape.. Yeah suits it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (22 Jan 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Frenchi, Congratulations on a super Aquascape
> Looks like an Amano Scape


    now theres a compliment.     It is a good scape mick, looks very lush.


----------



## Frenchi (22 Jan 2015)

kirk said:


> now theres a compliment.     It is a good scape mick, looks very lush.


Thanks .. I must admit since upgrading everything to a massive overkill.. It becomes much more noticeable on the results.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (5 Feb 2015)

Another progress picture, it's ready for a little trimming 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jafooli (6 Feb 2015)

Very nice tank, well done. I'm real jealous that I could not succeed when I started out and still havent. 

At the beginning of this thread you was asking for advice lol, but from what I can see soon your be the one giving advice lol. 
I think the truth is there is always things to learn unless your Clive who must be from the future.


----------



## Frenchi (6 Feb 2015)

Jafooli said:


> Very nice tank, well done. I'm real jealous that I could not succeed when I started out and still havent.
> 
> At the beginning of this thread you was asking for advice lol, but from what I can see soon your be the one giving advice lol.
> I think the truth is there is always things to learn unless your Clive who must be from the future.


Thanks for your kind words .. It is coming on nicely and if I'm honest it is people on here who has inspired me and helped me understand. I do have a reading problem things do not sink in so over time it clicked and I got there.. Clive did help the understanding easy in the end by saying as it is .. Cheers everyone and Clive I appreciate everything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (18 Feb 2015)

Just another add 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Soares (19 Feb 2015)

With those T5 54w at what distance are they from the substrate?
It seems by the photos that you have low light and too much shadows therefor i don´t quite understand where are those 108W.. 

Best regards


----------



## Frenchi (19 Feb 2015)

Paulo Soares said:


> With those T5 54w at what distance are they from the substrate?
> It seems by the photos that you have low light and too much shadows therefor i don´t quite understand where are those 108W..
> 
> Best regards


Hi
Because of the Java been too high in the tank I have foiled up the tubes to reduce lighting. The new leaves was sort of burning on the edges or that's what I put it down to .. The distance to substrate to tubes is 17"  co2 distribution is all the same everywhere as I have drop checkers in every corner shown in picture.. 
The top of the Java to tubes is 6" so was assuming that the lights was burning the Fern? 

Cheers



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (19 Feb 2015)

Paulo Soares said:


> With those T5 54w at what distance are they from the substrate?
> It seems by the photos that you have low light and too much shadows therefor i don´t quite understand where are those 108W..
> 
> Best regards


Do you think there is too little light for the crypts etc ? Wouldn't want them to die on me? 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

